# openoffice will alle "ß" durch "ss" ersetzen

## franzf

Ich hab leider ein bescheuertes Problem mit der Rechtschreibkorrektur von OpenOffice.

Die will einfach alle vorkommenden "ß" durch "ss" ersetzen, egal ob das jetzt Sinn macht oder nicht.

Ich weiß -> weiss

Straße ->Strasse

usw.

Eingestellt ist "Deutsch (Deutschland)"

```
$ paludis -q openoffice

* app-office/openoffice

    gentoo:                  3.1.1 (3.2.0)K {:0} 

    installed:               3.1.1* {:0} 

    Description:             OpenOffice.org, a full office productivity suite.

    Homepage:                http://go-oo.org

    License:                 LGPL-2

    Installed time:          Sun Jan 17 12:49:30 CET 2010

    Use flags:               (-aqua) (-bash-completion) (-binfilter) (cups) (dbus) (-debug) (-eds) (-gnome) (gstreamer) (-gtk) (-java) (kde) (-kdeenablefinal) (ldap) (-mono) (-nsplugin) (-odk) (opengl) (pam) (-templates) linguas: (-af) (-ar) (-as_IN) (-be_BY) (-bg) (-bn) (-br) (-brx) (-bs) (-ca) (-cs) (-cy) (-da) (de) (-dgo) (-dz) (-el) (-en) (-en_GB) (-en_US) (-en_ZA) (-eo) (-es) (-et) (-eu) (-fa) (-fi) (-fr) (-ga) (-gl) (-gu) (-he) (-hi_IN) (-hr) (-hu) (-id) (-it) (-ja) (-ka) (-kk) (-km) (-kn_IN) (-ko) (-kok) (-ks) (-ku) (-lt) (-mai) (-mk) (-ml_IN) (-mn) (-mni) (-mr_IN) (-nb) (-ne) (-nl) (-nn) (-nr) (-ns) (-oc) (-or_IN) (-pa_IN) (-pl) (-pt) (-pt_BR) (-ru) (-rw) (-sa_IN) (-sat) (-sd) (-sh) (-sk) (-sl) (-sr) (-ss) (-st) (-sv) (-sw_TZ) (-ta) (-ta_IN) (-te_IN) (-tg) (-th) (-ti_ER) (-tn) (-tr) (-ts) (-uk) (-ur_IN) (-uz) (-ve) (-vi) (-xh) (-zh_CN) (-zh_TW) (-zu) Build Options: -trace

```

Welche Infos könnt ihr noch brauchen?

Danke

Franz

----------

## 69719

Das Problem hatte ich auch schonmal auf Arbeit beim verteilen der Suite. Kannst du mal deinen ~/.ooo3 Ordner bereitstellen, eventuell finde ich das Problem wieder.

----------

## franzf

 *escor wrote:*   

> Kannst du mal deinen ~/.ooo3 Ordner bereitstellen, eventuell finde ich das Problem wieder.

 

Ich hab das leider auch bei einem komplett frisch erstellten User :/

Ich werd das mal packen und hochladen (heute wohl eher nicht mehr). Ich denke nicht dass das mit einem verkorksten Userverzeichnis zu tun hat sondern evtl. an einer globalen verkonfigurierung/verinstallierung.

Die Schweizer haben kein ß, kann es sein dass da irgend was verdreht ist?

----------

## franzf

Ok, die Bayern haben Pause und der Reis ist noch nicht fertig...

here you are

Und allerbesten Dank!

Google war da so lieb und hat mich auf der Suche meist auf Rechtschreibbesserwisserdiskussionen geleitet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich vermute das liegt...

a. an der Autokorrektur-Funkton

b. an der neuen Rechtschreibung

Ich werde morgen mal einen Blick drauf werfen.

----------

## schachti

Seltsam, ich habe das gleiche Problem mit der aktuellen Version 3.2.

----------

## franzf

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> a. an der Autokorrektur-Funkton
> 
> b. an der neuen Rechtschreibung
> 
> 

 

a) Es wird ja nicht automatisch ersetzt, die Rechtschreibprüfung meckert nur an dass man "Straße" nicht mit "ß" schreibt, sondern eben mit "ss"...

b) Die neue Rechtschreibregelung? Hat die das "ß" komplett gestrichen?

Wäre mir nix gekannt...

@schachti

Mist, und ich hab gehofft, dass die 3.2er Besserung bringen könnte...

----------

## Pro_metheus

Hallo an alle   :Smile: 

Ich hatte das Problem bis gestern auch.

Nach einigem herum experimentieren hab ich es wohl hin bekommen.

Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

1. bisher installierte deutsche Wörterbücher in /home/<user>/.ooo3/user/wordbook/ gelöscht (weiß aber nicht, ob das unbedingt erforderlich war)

2. Textdatei mit oowriter geöffnet

3. unter Extras - Extension Manager - DE-frami und DE-Igerman98 Wörterbücher heruntergeladen und hinzugefügt

4. beide Wörterbücher im Extension Manager noch mal deaktiviert und danach wieder aktiviert (hatte sonst das Problem, dass die Wörterbücher nicht erkannt wurden)

5. unter /home/<user>/.ooo3/user/wordbook/ nachgeschaut, da gibt es mir jetzt nur noch die Datei standart.dic

Jetzt wird z.B "Straße" oder "weiß" als richtig und "Strasse" bzw. "weiss" als falsch gewertet.

Vielleicht hilfts auch bei euch ?

Viele Grüße

Pro_metheus

----------

## schachti

Danke, nach Installation von de-DE igerman98 über den Extension Manager klappt es auch bei mir.

----------

## franzf

Hat hier auch wunderbar geklappt  :Smile: 

Wunder misch nur dass das Standard-dictionary so umfanglos ist.

----------

## 69719

Dann hat es sich wohl für mich erledigt  :Sad:  schade  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hatte mal nachgeschaut weil ich zuerst die Auto-Korrektur im Verdacht hatte. Ein ähnliches Phänomen hatte ich mal mit MS-Office.

Die Schweizer schreiben wohl Strasse und weiss.. verwirrt hat mich das jetzt aber trotzdem, woher kam der Fehler denn nun?

Verwendet ihr nicht auch:

```
$ eselect oodict list

Installed dictionary sources that can be set:

  [1]   myspell

    Installed language codes:

      de

```

```

$ $ eix myspell-de

[I] app-dicts/myspell-de

     Available versions:  20060316 20080915-r1

     Installed versions:  20080915-r1(13:20:16 07.07.2009)

     Homepage:            http://lingucomponent.openoffice.org/

     Description:         German dictionaries for myspell/hunspell

* app-dicts/myspell-de-alt

     Available versions:  20060124

     Homepage:            http://www.j3e.de/myspell/

     Description:         German dictionaries (traditional orthography) for myspell/hunspell

2 Treffer.

```

Unter /home/<user>/.ooo3/user/wordbook/ findet sich bei mir nur das standart.dic, welches selbst hinzugefügte Wörter enthält.

----------

## schachti

```

segfault ~ # eselect oodict list 

!!! Error: Can't load module oodict

exiting

```

----------

## franzf

```
emerge eselect-oodict
```

brachte aber nix.

----------

## mike155

Nachtrag, falls noch jemand diesen Thread liest: Das Problem sollte nun mit =myspell-de-2012.06.17-r1 behoben sein - siehe dazu auch Bug 447976

Also, man kann jetzt die selbst installierten Wörterbücher im Home-Verzeichnis wieder löschen und stattdessen myspell-de-2012.06.17-r1 installieren.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *bug_report wrote:*   

> Nachtrag, falls noch jemand diesen Thread liest ... 

 

Eigentlich nicht, jetzt aber schon.  :Smile: 

Und da sage ich jetzt einfach mal danke, dass Du die abschließende Lösung nachträglich noch eingepflegt hast. Ich ärgere mich nämlich regelmäßig darüber, dass ich ins Suchmaschinen zwar mein Problem finde, aber nicht mehr die abschließende Lösung.

----------

